# Very quick group buy



## DCBluesman (Oct 8, 2008)

*No more orders.*

** 
** 
*CS USA Limited product group buy*
*· **Orders will close at midnight forum time on October 11.** I anticipate I will have no problem reaching the 100 kit level of discounts, so the following prices should be in effect.*
· *Please copy and paste the items you want to order. This will make it much easier, in the long run, for me to read and get your order correct.*
· *You must have your real name in your IAP profile.*
· *You must have your profile set to accept emails through the forum*
· *Payment must be received by midnight forum time on October 12 or your order will be cancelled.*
· *Prices have been rounded slightly. Any excess funds will be donated to maintain the forum.*
*BACKORDERS:*
· *Backorders will not be allowed. Payments will be refunded.*
*PAYPAL: *
· *Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping and insurance) to cover PayPal charges. I will email you with your verified total and my PayPal username.*
*SHIPPING: *
*· **Will be defaulted to $10.30 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. The extra dollar per order will be donated to maintain the forum. *
*· **For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping or give you the option to have it donated to IAP.*
*Domestic Insurance**:*
*· **I require that you pay for Insurance. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.*

*Fee . . . . . . . . . . Insurance Coverage*
*$1.70 ................ $0.01 to $50*
*$2.15 ................ $50.01 to $100*
*$2.60 ................ $100.01 to $200*
*$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300*
*$5.55 ................ $300.01 to $400*
*$6.50 ................ $400.01 to $500*
*$7.45 ................ $500.01 to $600*
*$7.45 plus $0.95 per $100 or fraction thereof over $600 to $5,000.*


*· **International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: You PayPal me the amount for the Kits. Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping. I will then have you PayPal me a second time to cover the shipping and PayPal charges.*
*· **I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items are mailed. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.*


*Rollerball's *
050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $38.00
050-4193 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.40
050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50
050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.50
050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.65
050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.10
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.50
050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.65
050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.90
050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.45
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.65
050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.45
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.65


*Fountain Pens*
050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $41.80
050-4194 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $32.70
050-4159 Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.70
050-0374 Out of Stock
050-4180 Out of Stock
050-4158 Out of Stock
050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.60
050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.60
050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $23.40
050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $21.85
050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.40
050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.85


----------



## el_d (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Lou,
  I was just going to place a small order but If I could:

1 - 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.40
1 - 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.65
1 - 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
1 - 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.50

54.05 total
   .31
10.30 ship.
 2.15 ins.
 2.00 3%

68.81 Final Total

If this is correct let me know and Ill Paypal the funds.     Thanks Lupe D.


----------



## altaciii (Oct 9, 2008)

Lou,
Are the jr statesman and the jr gent the same drill bit size?


----------



## el_d (Oct 9, 2008)

Yepp, they are Alex. 10.5mm and 12.5mm. And the Jr Emperor


----------



## massmans (Oct 9, 2008)

Are we limited to only the items in your posting or are we allowed to order from all the pen styles that have a discount allowed.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Lou,

2- 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.40 ea.
2- 050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.85 ea.

90.50 - Pens
10.30 - USPS Flat rate box shipping 
2.15 - Insurance
.31 - PP fees
3.10 - 3% to cover PP fees

106.36 - Total

Please let me know if I owe more. If I am over give the difference to IAP. 

Thanks!


----------



## pynappel (Oct 9, 2008)

Lou, 

Plse put me down for the following:

3 - 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50
3 - 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.50
2 - 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.65

77.65 - pens
10.30 - shipping
2.15 - insurance
0.31 - pp fee
2.71 - pp fees

93.12 - total

Let me know if this is correct, and thank you for coordinating the effort.


----------



## dennisg (Oct 9, 2008)

Lou, I would like the following. Let mek know if I figured it out correctly. thanks, dennis

2 	050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.10				12.20
2	050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50				19.00
1  050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.45		21.45
1  050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.40		23.40

total			76.05
paypal		     	     .31
ship			10.30
ins.			   2.15
3%			2.66

total			91.47


----------



## kruger (Oct 9, 2008)

Lou,

i would like:

1 x 050-0372 = 10.50 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent II
1 x 050-0374 = 13.60 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent II
2 x 050-4156 = 19.00 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent II Postable 
2 x 050-4158 = 27.40 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent II Postable 

sub total =       70.50
                    +  0.31
                    +  2.15 (3%)
                    +11.50 (shipping overseas USPS france?)
total           =   94.46

If this is correct let me know and Ill Paypal the funds

thanks for all your efforts


----------



## BruceK (Oct 9, 2008)

8 -  050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.50
2 -  050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.60

Total  $ 111.20
Ship   $  10.30
Ins     $    2.60
PP      $     0.31
3%     $    3.73

Total   $128.14

Thanks!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry, but this is only open to the items listed.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 9, 2008)

*Group Buy On Hold*

*ON HOLD!*

*Craft Supply has raised a number of their prices.  Until I can verify all of the prices, this buy is on hold.  *


----------



## massmans (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is my order.  Let me know if this is correct.

9-10-08 I made a slight change since one was out of stock.  There is only a $.10 difference in price.  

1 - 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.40
2 - 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.60
1 - 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30


Pen total $64.00
insurance $2.15
shipping $10.30
paypal total $2.60

grand total $79.05


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 10, 2008)

*It's on!*

Ok, Thanks to Steve Busey the listing at the beginning of this post has been updated abd the buy is on.  Confirmations will go out this evening.


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 10, 2008)

1 050-4156	 Jr Gent II Postable Titanium		=  9.50
5 050-0371	 Jr Gent II Postable Rhodium		= 52.50
5 050-4177	 Jr Gent II Postable Blk Titanium	= 53.25

2 050-2330	Jr Statesman II Postable Rhod/22k	= 42.90
1 050-2332	Jr Statesman II Postable Rhod/Blk Tit = 17.95

			Subtotal		176.10
			Ins (2.60)		178.70
			Ship (10.30)	189.00
			+ PP $0.31	189.31
			+ PP 3%		194.99


Double check my totals and let me know - thanks, Lou!


----------



## JDenney (Oct 10, 2008)

Lou,

Here is my order. Please let me know if the amounts are wrong.

050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.50 * 6 = 63.00
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 * 10 = 95.00

Merch SubTotal = 158.00
Shipping = 10.30
Insurance = 2.60
Paypal Subtotal = 170.90
Paypal = .31 +(170.90*.03)= 5.44
Grand Total = 170.90+5.44 = 176.34


----------



## DonHo (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd like
1 -050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.45                          21.45
2 - 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.65                35.30

                                                                   postage                                                     10.30
                                                                   ins                                                              2.25
                                                                   pay-pal                                                        2.39
                                                                                                                                   _______
                                                                                    total                                          71.69

  Please confirm this total is correct and I'll pay pal the payment.
  Thanks
          DonHo


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 10, 2008)

Dennisg - # 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball  is not being offered on this buy
Kruger – 050-0374 is not in stock, 050-4158 is not in stock


----------



## thewishman (Oct 10, 2008)

050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.45               - 1    21.45
050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.85     - 1    21.85

21.45
21.85
  1.70
10.30
55.30
    .31
 1.67
57.28
====

Thanks, Lou! Sorry for such a small order.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 10, 2008)

5 each 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.45       =$107.25
5 each 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.65 =$     88.25
5 each 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30                =    66.50
                                                            sub- total             =$262.00
                                                           Insurance               =    4.60
                                                            paypal                  =      .31
                                                           sub-total                =$266.91
                                                           shipping                 =    10.30
                                                            sub total                = $277.21
                                                             3%                       =     8.32
                                                            Total                    =  $285.53

Let me know if I counted  right on my fingers and toes...


----------



## altaciii (Oct 10, 2008)

Lou,
Please give me a total and I will paypal straight away, thank you.  What kind of time frame are we looking at for delivery?

050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.50 (1)
050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.45 (1)
050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.10 (1)
050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.40 (1)
050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.65 (1)
050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.60 (1)


----------



## 1nfinity (Oct 11, 2008)

Lou,

Thanks for offering this group buy.
I'd like to order the following kits:

050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 x 4 each = $38.00
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.50 x 4 each = $42.00

Pen total = $80.00
Shipping = $10.30
Insurance = $2.15
PP total = $92.45
PP add on = 0.03(92.45)+0.31 = $3.08
Final total = $92.45+$3.08 = $95.53

Please verify (hopefully I didn't use the new math) and forward PayPal info.
Thanks -- Terry


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 11, 2008)

altaciii said:


> Lou,
> Please give me a total and I will paypal straight away, thank you. What kind of time frame are we looking at for delivery?
> 
> 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.50 (1)
> ...


 
Alex -

I've had to limit the number of items, so the following is not offered.

050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.10 (1)

I will make the adjustments.


----------



## drayman (Oct 11, 2008)

lou, can i order 
050-4177= $10.65 x3 = $31.95
050-4179= $13.30 x3 = $39.90
giving me a total of $71.85


----------



## altaciii (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you lou, just give me a total for the remainder and I will paypal first chance.  I work today and I'm limited as to what sites I can go to.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 11, 2008)

Lou, did you get my order I had sent to you via e-mail?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 11, 2008)

Everyone's covered through this post!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok, I am trying to send out confirmation emails and some of you are not following the rules. For clarification:

· *You must have your real name in your IAP profile.*
· *You must have your profile set to accept emails through the forum*

*I need the complete info from:  Blind Squirrel, El D, pynappel, kruger, jdenney.*

The rest of you should have confirmations in your email.


----------



## el_d (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Lou for doing this. I wont get to a computer till tonight. If you could get me a conformation Ill PP you tonight

Thanks Lupe D


----------



## drayman (Oct 11, 2008)

lou, paypal sent. many thanks.


----------



## drferry (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for doing this!

I'll take 25 of the 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable.  Let me know the total.


----------



## JDenney (Oct 11, 2008)

Lou, 

Just changed my profile, you should be able to email me know. I'll also send you a pm.

Joe


----------



## dovetail48 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Thanks and my order*

Lou, I would like the following. Please let me know if I figured it out properly.

5- 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.50

4- 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.45

total 138.30
paypal .31
ship 10.30
ins. 2.60
3% 4.15

total 155.66

If this is correct, let me know and I will Paypal the funds. 
Thanks again,

Jim


----------



## altaciii (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Lou
paypal sent.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Oct 11, 2008)

1 - 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.40
1 - 050-4159 Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.70
1 - 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.50


Total $47.60
Shipping  $10.30
Insurance  $1.70
PayPal  $0.31
3%  $1.80
_____________________
Total  $61.71




I think this is the total. Thanks!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello,
I just changed my profile.  (I hope)  to take E-mail.  
Thank you very much for doing this.

Rollerball's 

3@   050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.50   31.50
2@    050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.65   21.30
2@   050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.90     27.80


Fountain Pens
2@   050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.60  27.20
2@    050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30     26.60

total is 134.40
plus 10.30 shipping = 144.70
plus 2.60 insurance =  147.30
plus .31 paypal=    147.61
plus 4.43 paypal = 152.04


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 11, 2008)

Lou, can you please change all my Jr. statesmen to postable.
050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.45
change to:
050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.45
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.65
change to:
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.6
  Thanks Roy


----------



## JDenney (Oct 11, 2008)

Paypal sent for emailed amount of 176.35 

Thanks.

Joe


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 11, 2008)

Roy - Your changes are noted!

*drferry , please update your profile to include real name and allow emails.*

*All other confirmations have been sent. Please let me know immediately if you have not received a notice.*


----------



## el_d (Oct 12, 2008)

PP sent.
 Thanks Lou


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 12, 2008)

Awaiting payment. If you sent a payment and are on this list, please send me a private message or an email so we can clear things up.

drferry


----------



## pynappel (Oct 12, 2008)

Lou - payment submitted.

Thxs again.

Dolf Botha.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 15, 2008)

The order has been placed with CS USA and it has shipped.  

SALT LAKE CITY,
UT,  US 10/14/2008 12:35 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 

Delivery is set for Monday.  most of you know I work a day job, so I will be re-packaging the kits in the evenings and mailing them out as quickly as is possible.  Those of you in the U.S. should probably see the kits by the weekend.  International will take a little longer.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 22, 2008)

All orders are shipping today, October 22.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 22, 2008)

Lou you putz....
We would have gone in on the group buy if you had offered pencils! :rotfl:


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 22, 2008)

Had I offered pencils, you would have known the post was fraudulent!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 22, 2008)

The packages are all in the mail as of this morning. Below is a list of folks who paid $4 each in excess postage. Please send me a Private Message if you would like that amount refunded, otherwise I will include it as part of my contribution to the site. Refund offer expires at midnight forum time on October 26.

Rudy Vey
Lupe Duncan
Scott King
Rudolph Botha
Dennis Glasscock
Stephen Massman
Don Hammond
Chris (the wishman)
Alex Chapa
Terry Fabian
Jim Coffee
Jared Schmidt


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Oct 22, 2008)

Just donate mine.


----------



## el_d (Oct 23, 2008)

Donation also......


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 23, 2008)

donate as well


----------



## pynappel (Oct 23, 2008)

Lou - donate as well.


----------



## massmans (Oct 23, 2008)

please donate mine also


----------



## 1nfinity (Oct 24, 2008)

Please contribute the extra $$$$ to the site.


----------



## altaciii (Oct 24, 2008)

add mine to the pot.  Thanks , Lou I'm standing by the mail box.


----------



## DonHo (Oct 24, 2008)

Just donate my refund also.  Thanks for doing the buy.

   DonHo (Don Hammond)


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 24, 2008)

The box was on the porch tonight - woohoo! 

Now, to figure out what each one is... 

Thanks again, Lou


----------



## el_d (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Lou,
 Someone else may recieve my kit. I ordered a Jr statesman Rhodium/Gold Fountain but recieved the Rhodium/Black Ti Fountain . Everything else was good.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 24, 2008)

Lou, 

My package was waiting for me when I arrived home.

Thanks!!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 25, 2008)

Got mine, thanks Lou!


----------



## el_d (Oct 25, 2008)

:good::good:Thank you Lou for going out of your way to do this.....
 Your a stand up guy....:wink:


----------



## dovetail48 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Lou and donate


----------



## massmans (Oct 25, 2008)

I received my package and verified order contents.   

Thanks for running the group buy.


----------



## 1nfinity (Oct 25, 2008)

Lou,
I received the package today.
Thanks again for running the buy.
Terry


----------



## DaveM (Oct 27, 2008)

I have mine too.  Thank you very much for running this buy.

Dave


----------



## drayman (Nov 8, 2008)

hiya lou, i got my order today. many many thanks colin.


----------

